# Screw thread information. External and internal.



## Thread man (Jul 7, 2022)

If anyone wants information on threads (use, profile, tolerances etc.) post here and, if I can answer, I will. Maybe others will pitch in (no pun intended ☺) in with information too. I've never understood why but some "experts" seem to make thread data much more complicated than it usually is.

Where necessary or possible I'll use the standard abbreviations in the picture.


----------

